# New Open Air Studio Shots



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

We set up an outdoor studio over the past few days and got these shots yesterday. TFF shoot for fun and portfolio building.:bluefish:


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The look good. The only thing I would have done differently is add a hair light above to give some separation to the hair from the shadows on the background.


----------



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

*Hair light.*



Pocketfisherman said:


> They look good. The only thing I would have done differently is add a hair light above to give some separation to the hair from the shadows on the background.


I agree that would have made a good accent to the models. That may be an addition to the outdoor studio in the near future. :bluefish:


----------



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

papa john said:


> I agree that would have made a good accent to the models. That may be an addition to the outdoor studio in the near future. :bluefish:


Lookin good, may be a little more in-direct lighting, just my .02$


----------



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

*In-direct lighting*



camowag said:


> Lookin good, may be a little more in-direct lighting, just my .02$


Thanks for your input. This was an after dark shoot in very low light conditions. We were using a soft box strobe on the left and firing another strobe through an umbrella on the right looking for a little imbalance in the lighting. Both strobes were set on 1/4 power, 1/2 power may have given the effects you're speaking of.:texasflag


----------

